# ACPI ERROR | FreeBSD 10



## beautylexy (Mar 25, 2014)

Any help with patch? Don't know where the issue is coming from. Why it's specific for each CPU core?
FreeBSD 10 |CPU: IvyBridge 2 x Xeon E5-2620 v2 2.10GHz (12/24 cores)

```
#dmesg | grep acpi
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bad900 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C000._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d5f7bc0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bb3680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C001._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d628c00), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bce100 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C002._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d630740), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea3bd00 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C003._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d633980), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea40680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C004._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d637bc0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bad900 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C005._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d63b160), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bb3680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C006._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d643a60), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bce100 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C007._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d648000), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu8: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea3bd00 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C008._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d64c240), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu9: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea40680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C009._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d652b40), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu10: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bad900 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C00A._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d6570e0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu11: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bb3680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C00B._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d65b320), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu12: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bce100 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C00C._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d65e560), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu13: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bb3680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C00D._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d6671c0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu14: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea3bd00 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C00E._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d66a400), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu15: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea40680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C00F._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d66d640), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu16: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bad900 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C010._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d6762a0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu17: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bce100 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C011._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d67a4e0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu18: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bb3680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C012._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d67d720), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu19: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea3bd00 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C013._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d680960), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu20: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff004ea40680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C014._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d6895c0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu21: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bad900 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C015._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d68e800), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu22: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bce100 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C016._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d690a40), AE_AML_INTERNAL
cpu23: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0050bb3680 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.SCK0.C017._OSC] (Node 0xffffff004d6986a0), AE_AML_INTERNAL
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

What mainboard does the machine have? Have you tried looking for a BIOS/UEFI update? That sometimes helps.


----------

